# i wanna rock HARD!



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2002)

back at it again...frustrated by the lost time and decline in my condition but i'm picking up and going foward.  i just tell me self that every day i do the right things i'll get closer to where i want to be.

i hit the gym thurs fri and sat very lightly.  going back to the usual routine starting today.

i've decided to do a cut for 2 months and then really work on building muscle.  

will log it all here.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2002)

here's the plan for the next 3-4 weeks.

6 meals:
1) 35P   25C   15F
2,3,4)  35P   5C   12F
5,6)  35P  15F

I'll carb up every 4th day like I did before.

DPW8 helped me with this the first time around - back in May and it really worked for me.


Training split will be:

Mon - Legs (using the 4 phase plan on W8s website)
Tues - Chest
Wed - Back
Thurs - Arms
Fri - off
Sat - Shoulders
Sun - off

Sometimes I end up wanting to go on Sundays so I may fiddle with this quite a bit.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Great to see you feeling better!  We've missed you!!!

Good luck on your cut... we'll be watching


----------



## Adidas (Sep 23, 2002)

Looks like I will have to stop in and see how you are doing. Good Luck Girl!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2002)

thanks butterfly and adidas!  it feels good to at least be doing things to head in the right direction.  will log my food later today.  even getting enough water in which was always hard for me.

but i won't lie....i'm still dreading the 100 squats tonight!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2002)

Welcome Back


----------



## Adidas (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> but i won't lie....i'm still dreading the 100 squats tonight!




Whatever you do don't focus on 100...think of it in sets of 25...much easier on your mental state of mind   Most of my workouts have sets totaling 75-100 and if I think of the total I am done before I start..lol


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

I completely agree with Adidas!!!  Just think of the 25... and it's only 4 sets... see how easy that is


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2002)

you're both right!  that's the only way for me to get through legs.  i can't think about the whole workout or the next exercise.  i have to go one set at a time and when it's done i look at the next one but no farther than that.

and if it isn't easy....i know i'll still get through and feel good about it when it's over!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 23, 2002)

just be careful.  but good luck. And glad to see your back at it and feelin better.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2002)

i hate being careful.  lol.  (but i will)

it is good to be feeling better.  now i want to look better too!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2002)

i made it through the leg workout.  barely.  lol.  i actually felt damn good when i left the gym.  i think it was b/c i was satisfied with what i had done.  the pain hasn't started yet - just the wobbles last night.  soon they will kill.  but i'd rather have leg pain than feel crappy for not doing what i set out to do.

(i say that now before the pain!)

here's what i did.

*1 1/4 Lying Leg Curls*
2 x 8 x 50
2 x 7 x 50

*Squats*
2 x 25 x 55
20 x 55
2 x 15 x 55

i really wanted to get my 100 reps in 4 sets.  next time!

*Good Mornings*
4 x 25 x 25

*Seated Calf Raise*
2 x 20 x 35
2 x 18 x 35
2 x 15 x 35


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2002)

Yesterday's Meals

*MEAL 1*
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 medium apple

*MEAL 2*
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 cucumber

*MEAL 3*
4 oz sirloin
1 egg
1 egg white

*MEAL 4*
can tuna
1 egg white
1 TBS safflower mayo
1/2 cucumber

*MEAL 5*
turkey burger

*MEAL 6*
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

*TOTALS*
1724 calories
202 grams protein
81 grams fat
38 grams carbs


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i hate being careful.  lol.  (but i will)



Yep definately cool 

So the leg hurtin yet?  looks like you kicked some butt last night. good job


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2002)

the pain has not yet begun....i feel enough to know that i trained legs.  tomorrow morning i'm going to have a hell of a time climbing the stairs though!  and i have to try very hard to hide it from my friends - they seemed to find it all a bit too funny last time!

funny - it's only 2 days that i'm back to eating right but i feel better mentally.  i don't look any different (yet) but it feels good to know i'm heading the right way again!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 24, 2002)

I agree with you!  Today is day two of me getting back on track and I feel much better....at least mentally 

Yesterdays meals look good


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2002)

*TUESDAY SEPT 24, 2002 MEALS*

*MEAL 1*
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 medium apple

*MEAL 2*
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 cucumber

*MEAL 3*
4 oz sirloin
3 egg whites
1/2 packet of mayo
1/2 cucumber

*MEAL 4*
can tuna
1 egg white
1 TBS safflower mayo

*MEAL 5*
turkey burger
2 egg whites
1/2 egg yolk

*MEAL 6*
1.25 whey
1 Tbs whipping cream
1 Tbs peanut butter


*TOTALS* 
1769 calories
210 grams protein
81 grams fat
34 grams carbs (subtracted the fiber)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> I agree with you!  Today is day two of me *getting back on track* and I feel much better....at least mentally
> 
> Yesterdays meals look good




OOOOPS, did I do that? LOL


----------



## Adidas (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOPS, did I do that? LOL




DP you are funny  today   However now I am out to prove you wrong


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2002)

Great seeing you back at it babe!  

I know what you have a really strong willpower, when you get commited you're really in to it! And you know what us Nike's motto is: Just do it!  Kick some ass.. 

NG


----------



## kuso (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Just do it!
> 
> NG



I`ve been telling you that for awhile now, but you keep refusing   

Nice to see you back around ng 

WHAT exactly is it that you want? A rock hard body? Stomack? D....?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2002)

hey - i have visitors!  thanks guys.  

kuso - all of the things you mentioned are nice to have.  lol

legs are killing me from monday night.  hard to train chest last night b/c it hurt to rest the dbs on my legs - seriously!

ng - thanks for the vote of confidence.  i've been wondering where my discipline went b/c i KNOW it used to be here!  i think i've got it back again but i hate that i slipped so much.  you're right - i'm just gonna do it!  one day after another and i'll get there.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2002)

well - i've lost plenty of strength (along with muscle)

i had been using the 40lb dbs for chest (db press) for 3 sets of 8 reps each.  i've dropped to the 35s.  may not sound like much of a loss but i know that it took awhile for me to go from the 35s up to the 40s before.  

but i'll get there again and then keep going.  i want to press the 50s!  not sure why but i've always gotten stuck at the 40s - never gotten past them.  


CHEST

DB Press
10 x 35
8 x 35
7 x 35

Incline DB Press
2 x 10 x 25
8 x 25

Pec Deck
2 x 8 x 30

not much here but it kicked my ass.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 25, 2002)

that was your first time back since you were sick. Just wait this time you'll go past the 40's in no time.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> well - i've lost plenty of strength (along with muscle)
> 
> i had been using the 40lb dbs for chest (db press) for 3 sets of 8 reps each.  i've dropped to the 35s.  may not sound like much of a loss but i know that it took awhile for me to go from the 35s up to the 40s before.
> ...



NG...take your time coming back, but with that rep range...there was no reason your could not do 40s for at least 4-6.       Many times w/my woman lifters, it's a mental hurdle, not a physical one.  Secret is tight wrists, and a spot on getting the first rep up. 




DP


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2002)

40's!  I wish..LOL I am still on 30's......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 26, 2002)

I have two ladies at 55-60 (one only got 2 @60 on Tuesday) and a former at 65! 

DP


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

Nikegurl, you just got back into it and in no time you'll be back at your previous weights!

You are already doing awesome with those weights!  I not even close to that!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 26, 2002)

thank you all for the support.  i'm sore all over but liking it.  i'll get back to where i was - and then i want to pass it!

last night was back.  tonight i'll do arms.  

diet is good.  need to find out how to cook fish though - cod, sole, stuff like that.  anyone know if you can reheat it?  or do you have to buy it cook it and eat it all the same day?  with my other stuff i like to prepare at least 2 days ahead.  i've never cooked fish so i don't know much on the storage and reheating after it's cooked...


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm the worst with my meals.... I prep usually twice a week, make my chicken, turkey, hard boiled eggs, and fish in big batches.... store in tupperwares... and then if I have to eat....  I can just eat it cold, like in salads, eggsalads, etc.  So I think I cook every 3-4 days... 

Do the same with chopped up celery, salads and red pepper....

I do eat the same usually, very boring!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 26, 2002)

me too.  same drill just about every day.  i just wasn't sure if i could do with fish what i do with beef and chicken and turkey.  (in terms of storing it for a few days in the fridge)


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 27, 2002)

Yesterday's Meals - I was going to just get 5 in (should be 6) but I ended up eating a "sort of meal".  Numbers are a tad low but not so bad.

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 medium apple

MEAL 2
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 cucumber

MEAL 3
4 oz sirloin
3 egg whites
mustard
1/2 packet size mayo

MEAL 4
can tuna
1 egg white
1 TBS safflower mayo
1/2 cucumber

MEAL 5
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

MEAL 6
4 oz sirloin

TOTALS
1656 calories
197 grams protein
77 grams fat
38 grams carbs


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 27, 2002)

Not much of an arm workout last night.  My triceps were sore from chest on Tuesday and biceps were a tiny bad sore from back on Wednesday.  I still went but didn't exactly set any records.  I'm hoping this week can be my "get back into it" week and next week I can really hit it hard again.   (but I did have a HELLOFA leg workout my first day back)

anyway....

BICEPS
Alt. DB Curls
12 x 15
8 x 20
7 x 20

21s 
2 sets 45 lbs (EZ Curl bar w/10 lb plates)

TRICEPS
Single DB Overhead Extension
12 x 20
10 x 25
9 x 25

Bench Dips
2 x 8

Off tonight.....Shoulders tomorrow


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 29, 2002)

FRIDAY MEALS

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 medium apple

MEAL 2
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 cucumber

MEAL 3
4 oz sirloin
3 egg whites
mustard
1/2 packet size mayo

MEAL 4
can tuna
1 egg white
1 TBS safflower mayo
1/2 cucumber

MEAL 5
3 eggs
4 egg whites

late night....
1 Tbs peanut butter

TOTALS
1538 calories
175 grams protein
74 grams fat
34 grams carbs

Missed my last meal....ended up being out much later than I thought.  When I got home, didn't want to eat even though I was hungry (lame I know).  So I had 1 level TBS of peanut butter.

My first cheat - but not so bad really.  At least there's been no bread!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 29, 2002)

SATURDAY MEALS

Left the house at 11:00 in the morning and didn't get home until just before midnight so most of the meals had to go with me.  I only got 5 in so the numbers are low.  Carb up Sunday night.

MEAL 1
1 can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 2
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 medium apple
(post workout)  should have had the apple in meal 1

MEAL 3
5 oz chicken
cup of greens
1.5 Tbs Newman's olive oil dressing

MEAL 4
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
cucumber

MEAL 5
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo

TOTALS
1445 calories *didn't think I'd be that low.  oops*
68 grams fat
38 grams carb
169 grams protein

Calories will be much higher Sunday - carb up last meal


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 29, 2002)

SATURDAY - SHOULDERS

1st shoulder day since I've been back to the gym.  Looks lame on paper but it was a good workout.  I'll do more next week.

Smith Machine Press
12 x 5 lb plates (each side)
12 x 10
10 x 15
7 x 20

last set left me FRIED.  started too light.  I'll know for next time.

Side Laterals
10 x 15
9 x 15
8 x 15 + 6 x 10 + 4 x 7.5 (drop set)

Rear Delt Machine
3 x 8 x 30

Off Sunday - Legs Monday.

I'm feeling great.  First few days on the carb deplete were rough.  Now my energy level is good and I'm super motivated.  Ready to get lean again, stay there and add some muscle!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 29, 2002)

DP

(got your E-mail, reply soon)


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

carbed up last night.  STUFFED!  

6 oz sweet potato
3/4 cup oats
1 Tbs pb
1 small banana

Been 1 week back at the gym and on my eating plan.  Starting to see progress but I have a ways to go.

Legs tonight.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> carbed up last night.  STUFFED!
> 
> 6 oz sweet potato
> ...




Oh How I ENVY you...I long for a carb up LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

I thought you were actually eating carbs again Leslie?  I have to catch up on the last few days.  I always look forward to them like crazy but then get full only half way thru it!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 30, 2002)

Well I am still eatting oats and squash...No more fruit
I am sure they will take it away soon 

I am howver "drying out" so tommorow morning I get to have WHITE BREAD, LOTS OF JAM and a lil PB Can't wait!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

The banana was pure heaven.  I won't lie to you.  Did you say BREAD?  and officially sanctioned by DPw8 bread?  Damn - makes me want to train for a show!  LOL.  Seriously - you are doing so well.  Are you pleased with your progress or is it hard for you to see it (since you see yourself every day)

I'm so excited for you and your show.  Wish you were closer - I'd be there for sure!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> The banana was pure heaven.  I won't lie to you.  Did you say BREAD?  and officially sanctioned by DPw8 bread?  Damn - makes me want to train for a show!  LOL.  Seriously - you are doing so well.  Are you pleased with your progress or is it hard for you to see it (since you see yourself every day)
> 
> I'm so excited for you and your show.  Wish you were closer - I'd be there for sure!


Yep bread! But you have to not drink any water for a day LOL. Nothing comes easy! I will look fwd to awaking tommorow AM

Am I pleased with my progress? Thats a tough one. When I look in the mirror I am my WORST critic, but then I put on old shorts/jeans or see my OLD pics or measurements and can't believe how far I have come. I am a lil proud of myself since my only cheat was like the peanuts with diet coke LOL. I never thought I could stick to this for so long. Regardless of what I plac in my show, I can truly say I gave it my all I have learned so much from the team and about myself. I have also realized that the diet is 80% of everything- you could lift and do cardio til your blue in the face, but with the wrong diet , it doesn't mean a thing!  

The danger will be AFTER the show..I think I will BREAK loose and have a hard time STOPPING eatting the junk I missed out on all these months


----------



## Adidas (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> I have learned so much from the team and about myself. I have also realized that the diet is 80% of everything- you could lift and do cardio til your blue in the face, but with the wrong diet , it doesn't mean a thing!




I am learning first hand that all the hours in the gym lifting and cardio mean nothing if your diet is completely out of wack.  GR8 job Leslie!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey NG...looking good.  In time it will all come together or that's what I keep telling myself...LOL  Keep it up


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks Adidas!  I've decided I'm tired of being "close" or "almost there".  I'm gonna nail this and keep it for good.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Thanks Adidas!  I've decided I'm tired of being "close" or "almost there".  I'm gonna nail this and keep it for good.




NG.. I couldn't agree with you more. I am right there with you


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

i'd say you're a few steps ahead!  but thanks for being there with me in spirit!  amazing how much it helps me to know people get it.  my friends and family think i should be locked up for the tuna and eggs and chicken etc. i carry around.  

you're doing great!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

not going to miss meal #6 anymore.  brings my calories too low and then i have no room for tweaking later (thanks DPw8)

today's meals:

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 apple

MEAL 2
1 can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1 egg white
1/2 cucumber

MEAL 3
5 oz chicken
cup of greens
1.5 Tbs Newman's olive oil dressing

MEAL 4
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1 egg white
1/2 cucumber

MEAL 5
turkey burger
2 egg whites

MEAL 6
1.5 whey
3 TBS whipping cream


TOTALS
1779 calories
214 grams protein
82 grams fat
33 grams carb (subtracted fiber)


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2002)

Legs last night.  I got my 100 reps of squats done in 4 sets.  I was determined to do that so it felt good.  Will increase the weight next week.

This was the 2nd week (of 4) on Phase 1 of the Leg Training on w8s website.

1 1/4 LYING LEG CURLS
6 x 60
6 x 60
6 x 60
5 x 60 + 2 x 50

SQUATS
25 x 55
25 x 55
25 x 55
25 x 55

GOOD MORNINGS
25 x 35
25 x 35
25 x 25
25 x 25

Got hard to isolate my hamstrings after the 2nd set with 35 so I dropped the weight and was able to really feel it in my butt and hamstrings without feeling it in my lower back.

SEATED CALF RAISES
20 x 35
20 x 35
20 x 35
15 x 35
15 x 35
15 x 35

Chest tonight.


----------



## Adidas (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Legs last night.  I got my 100 reps of squats done in 4 sets.  I was determined to do that so it felt good.
> 
> 
> Congrats!  I remember last week when you were dreading those 100. How time flies whenwe are having fun ,,,LOL I bet you feel gr8 today


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks Adidas!  When I do legs I have to take it one set at a time still....after the leg curls I was already starting to hurt and feel tired so then 100 squats seemed impossible.  So I tell myself to do 25 squats.  And then I take another 25....kept going 'til it was done.

It DOES feel good!  Have a great day!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

congrats, on getting you 100 in 4 sets. Now that ya reached that goal what's the next one?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2002)

up the weight and do it again!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

hahahaahh,  love the attitude


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2002)

thanks dvlmn!

MEALS (Tues 9/1/02)
MEAL 1 -  381 calories   35 p, 25 c, 16 f
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 medium apple

MEAL 2 -  283 calories   36 p, 4 c, 12 f
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 cucumber

MEAL 3 - 268 calories   36 p, 3 c, 13 f
5 oz chicken
1 cup mixed greens
1.5 Tbs Newman's olive oil dressing
1 egg white

MEAL 4 - 266 calories   36 p, 0 c 12 fat
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 5 - 230 calories 28 p, 0 c, 12 f
turkey burger
not much of a meal - barely got it in.


MEAL 6 - 300 calories   35 p, 4 c, 16 f
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

Totals 
1729 calories
206 protein
36 g carbs
82 g fat


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

CHEST last night.  pushed really hard on the DB presses so I can get my weight back up quickly (I hope).  Not many sets total but I was fried when I left.  

DB PRESS
10 x 35
6 x 40 and then 3 more with a light spot (9 reps total, 3 w/help)
5 x 40 then 3 more w/spot (8 reps total, 3 w/help)
4 x 40 + 3 more w/spot

Faded fast but stuck with the 40s.

Incline Hammer Press Machine
10 x 25 lb plates
8 x 30
7 x 30

Pec Dec
3 x 10 x 35


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

New DPw8 eating plan starts today.  I have total confidence.  I'm on a mission I tell you.  Only this one has no ending.  It's for life.

MEAL 1
1/2 cup (dry measure) oatmeal
1 egg
3 oz chicken
1 1/2 tsp flax

418 calories
38 protein
26 carb
17 fat

I wanted 15 g fat so i'll just have 1 tsp flax next time.  I forgot the fat in oatmeal when i was calculating in my head.  


MEAL 2
1 can tuna
1 1/4 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 apple
1 cup green pepper

356 calories
34 protein
21 carb
15 fat

Arrrgggh!  my can of tuna only has 33 grams protein.  i was aiming for 40.  looks like i'll have to add egg whites.

MEAL 3
turkey burger
4 egg whites
4 oz sweet potato
1/2 huge cucumber
1 tsp Newman's

417 calories
42 protein
24 carb
15 fat

* not sure if 4 oz sweet potato would be equal to 1/2 cup cubed or more.....i weighed it to be 4 oz but fitday lists it as "cups cubed".  i said it was 1/2 cup but no idea.....


MEAL 4
4 oz ground sirloin
6 egg whites
1 1/2 c broccoli
5 strawberries
1 Tbs newman's

346 calories
42 protein
12 carb
13 fat

MEAL 5
3 1/2 scoops whey
1 Tbs flax 

323 calories
40 protein
4 carb
15 fat

TOTALS (subtracted fiber from carb count)
1849 caloreis
200 protein
75 fat
68 carb


----------



## Leslie (Oct 3, 2002)

What does your new plan entail? Mine is TERRIBLE....40gP 15g F and NO CARBS only lots of veggies!! But I do get the biweekly carbup......

Oh and they took away my NEWMANS Lots of flax to be taken now LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

Hi Leslie - not too bad at all.  5 meals.  oatmeal in meal 1 and sweet potato in meal 3.  lots of veggies (i'm so bad about that).

i'm so freaking lazy about food that i hate dealing with the veggies.  i cut up a bunch last night so those should last.  i like my flax.  but the newman's is really good.....soon you can have it again!  

no pb.  they know my track record there.  lol


----------



## Adidas (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey NG,

DPw8 will soon be revising my meal plan.  From reading what you and Leslie say, it is not going to be so good


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

mine's ok - it's just that i had the old deplete/load thing down to a science.  this one requires a bit more thinking b/c it's new.

oh.....and of course i've always neglected my veggies so now i'm not going to do that so there will be chopping involved.  lol


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

starving.....and another 30 minutes to go.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2002)

Yaaaaaeeeehh!  Another Flax lover. Woohoo!


I know I'm sick


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm not so sure Ya'll should be comparing each others plans!     

(That's one for each of you ladies....lucky our male clients don't participa8) 

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi DP (head hanging low).....i think it's more a vicarious pleasure thing when we compare.  it's nice to know someone somewhere is eating pb with permission.  and me?  i'm happy to have my newman's and sweet potato (not together).

mochy - you're right.  flax is just fine with me!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 4, 2002)

And Me, I am happy I can have.....Oh WAIT THATS RIGHT! I can't have ANYTHING BUT Flax Nothing to compare here LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

i have my newman's but you have that body!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i have my newman's but you have that body!


 
I second that one NG


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 4, 2002)

After reading all this, I had to post this....it's what crunch was working on for my website....I'm starting to think ya'll see me like this


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

nah!  i expected to see you with a halo or something.  you're hero and idol around here.  

but it was funny as fuq!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

starting new training program but may as well log last night's arm workout.

BICEPS
EZ Bar Curls
12 x 45 (bar + 2 10 lb plates)
10 x 50
7 x 55
6 x 55

Incline DB Curls
7 x 20
8 x 20
6 x 20

TRICEPS
Cross Face Extension (1 Arm w/DB lying down)
2 x 6 x 15
12 x 10

Pushdowns
12 x 30
9 x 35
8 x 35


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

roflmao that's good W8 lmao


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

so, was this arm workout, part of your new program. or just the finishing touches to the last one?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

the end of the last one!  new one starts tomorrow with shoulders


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

cool, can't wait to see how it turns out. Good luck


----------



## Adidas (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> After reading all this, I had to post this....it's what crunch was working on for my website....I'm starting to think ya'll see me like this


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

Friday Meals

Meal 1
3 oz chicken
1 egg
1/2 cup oatmeal (dry measure)
1 tsp flax

Meal 2
can tuna
2 egg whites
1.25 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 apples
1 c cucumber

Meal 3
1 turkey burger
4 egg whites
4 oz sweet potato
1 cup broccoli
1 tsp Newman's

Meal 4
4 oz ground sirloin
5 egg whites
5 strawberries
1 cup salad greens (endive etc)
1 Tbs Newmans

Meal 5
3 1/2 scoops whey
1 Tbs flax

TOTALS
1879 calories
208 protein
74 carb (after subtracting fiber which was 14 g)
73 fat

feeling good and loving sweet potato more than i thought possible.  craziness.  even better than flax.

seriously - i LOVE 'em!  my mom ate them when i was a kid and i thought she was nasty.....mom's right about something ELSE.
go figure!


----------



## lina (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> After reading all this, I had to post this....it's what crunch was working on for my website....I'm starting to think ya'll see me like this



Very funny page w8!

Hi NG 

You are doing awesome with your meals and workout!

You are one determined lady that I admire!

I like sweet potatoes but what I hate bout them is it takes FOREVER to cook!  I'd like to bake them but that takes too long, guess I should do batches, but I usually just nuke in a bit of water.  How do you cook yours?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

i just wash 'em, poke holes and nuke.  in my microwave it's about 10 minutes for a not too big one.

baking is better but takes so long and it's been too hot for the oven to be on that long.  who am i kidding?  when it's cold out i still won't bake them b/c i'm too lazy to take that much time!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks for the kind words lina!  i was slacking for awhile and i've learned i don't get much margin for error (eating bad).  i really lose condition fast.  i'm hoping it will come back fast too.  and this time - i'm not letting it go.

feels to good to be making progress and feels to bad to be getting worse instead of better!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 6, 2002)

SATURDAY's workout (10/5/02)

Hardest shoulder day I've ever had.  I could barely lift my arms at the end - seriously.  I was fried after the superset of shrugs and upright rows but finished the routine with my side and front laterals.  Ow.  I loved it though!

EXTERNAL ROTATIONS
2 x 12 x 10

SMITH PRESSES
12 x bar
10 x 15 lb each side
8 x 17 1/2 
8 x 20

will up the weight next week.

DB PRESSES
10 x 20 (needed a light spot on last 2)
8 x 20 spot on 1
6 x 25 spot on 2

will start w/15 lbs next time.

SUPER SET DB SHRUG & UPRIGHT ROWS
12 x 35 + 10 x 35
12 x 35 + 10 x 35
10 x 35 + 10 x 35

DB SIDE LATERALS
8 x 15 - cheated a bit on last 2 reps
9 x 10
9 x 10

FRONT RAISES
2 x 8 x 7 1/2

I'm out of the comfort zone.  My shoulders have always sucked but they'll HAVE to improve now.  Have to.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 6, 2002)

SATURDAY MEALS

Meal 1
3 oz chicken
1 egg
1/2 cup oatmeal (dry measure)
1 tsp flax

Meal 2
can tuna
2 egg whites
1.25 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 apples
1 c cucumber

Meal 3
1 turkey burger
3 egg whites
4 oz sweet potato
1 cup broccoli
1 tsp Newman's

Meal 4
4 oz ground sirloin
5 egg whites
5 strawberries
1 cup salad greens (endive etc)
1 Tbs Newmans

Meal 5
3 1/2 scoops whey
1 Tbs flax

TOTALS
1862 calories
204 protein
74 carb (after subtracting fiber which was 14 g)
73 fat


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 6, 2002)

Legs tomorrow.  Last Monday I got my 100 reps squats in 4 sets so this week I'm upping the weight on squats by 10 lbs.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

good luck, I know you'll have no prob.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 7, 2002)

thanks dvlmn.  i'm dreading it and looking forward to it.  that's how it always is for me with legs.

SUNDAYS MEALS

MEAL 1
3 oz chicken
1 egg
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 tsp flax

MEAL 2
1 can tuna
2 egg whites 
1 1/4 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 apple

MEAL 3
turkey burger
4 egg whites
1 c cucumber
1 tsp Newman's olive oil dressing
4 oz sweet potato

MEAL 4
4 oz groud sirloin
3 egg whites (should have been 5 - I ran out before I realized)
1 c brocolli
1 Tbs Newman's Family Recipe Italian

MEAL 5
3 1/2 scoops whey
1 Tbs flax

TOTALS
1806 calories
201 protein
71  fat
68 carbs (after subtracting fiber)


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 7, 2002)

did abs last night.  the plan was to do them tonight after legs....but i never want to do a damn thing but shower after my leg workouts.  i decided i better get them done on sunday.

Reverse Crunch
2 sets x 20 reps
x15

Crunch
2 x 20
x 15

Ab Slide (the little wheel)
2 x 10

haven't done abs in awhile - i'll probably be sore.  no biggie.


----------



## Adidas (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi NG,

How are your abs feeling today?  Your diet is looking good. My new plan doesn't have any newman's own anymore. However, I am lucky to report there is still one meal with PB.  Of course an increase in flax which I am finally getting used to.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi lady - Abs are hurting!  lol.  It was a bit tough to get out of bed this morning.  Pretty pitiful actually since I only did 7 sets and it didn't feel so hard while I was doing it.

I so love Newman's!  I had been using his olive oil one but the Family Recipe Italian is even better....I don't really mind flax though.  Mostly it's just that the veggie prep gets on my nerves.  (I'm pretty lazy with that stuff lol)

The good news is you still have whipping cream in your shakes!  And PB?  We won't even talk about that (I can't be trusted with PB)


----------



## Leslie (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey Gals

A~ don't feel bad, I am having 4 TABLESPOONS of FLAX everyday! LOL

NG~ Try Newman's Cesear(not creamy)!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

TUESDAY MEALS - not much variety from 1 day to the next.  it's easier that way!  (who me....lazy?)

Meal 1
3 oz chicken
1 egg
1/2 cup oatmeal (dry measure)
1 tsp flax

Meal 2
can tuna
2 egg whites
1.25 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 apples
1 c cucumber

Meal 3
1 turkey burger
3 egg whites
4 oz sweet potato
1 cup broccoli
1 tsp Newman's

Meal 4
4 oz ground sirloin
5 egg whites
5 strawberries
1 cup salad greens (endive etc)
1 Tbs Newmans

Meal 5
3 1/2 scoops whey
1 Tbs flax

TOTALS
1862 calories
204 protein
74 carb (after subtracting fiber which was 14 g)
73 fat


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

CHEST WORKOUT.  Different for me.  I thought it was a good workout until I got to the end....more on that later.

SMITH PRESS (FLAT)
10 x 25 lb plates (ea side)
10 x 30
8 x 35
6 x 37 1/2

I can start a bit heavier next week.

SUPERSET - DB Press (flat) and Incline Flyes
7 x 35s press + 8 x 15 (flye)
7 x 35 + 8 x 15
6 x 35 + 8 x 15

SUPERSET - CG Bench and DB Pullovers
9 x 55 (press) + 7 x 30 (pullover)
8 x 55 + 9 x 25
8 x 55 + 8 x 25

Now's where it went downhill fast....The plan was to finish w/2 sets of parallel bar dips - as many as I could do.  Well.....after all of the above I could do none.  none zero zip.  Freaking sucked.

So then I decide I'll do 2 sets of pushups instead.  I can normally bang out 15-20 strict pushups.  Well....after chest workout I could only manage 1 set of 6 reps and 1 set of 5.  Fried.....


----------



## Adidas (Oct 9, 2002)

How's your chest feeling after that w/o?    Sucks when you can't get 20 push ups done   Must mean you were working hard.

I laughed b/c your  "TUESDAY MEALS - not much variety from 1 day to the next. it's easier that way!"  Is just like me   Changing it up means more thinking and after a long day at the office I can't think..LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

yep - it always takes me a bit when the plan changes to get the numbers down again so i don't mess with what i know!

chest feels a little sore but not too bad.  it may be worse tomorrow.  (i'm usually more sore 2 days after).  i definitely pushed hard but it was a strange feeling.  my weights dropped on the db presses b/c i had already done smith machine and then when i couldn't do even one dip.....

i'll get used to it!  it's a lot more sets then i usually do for chest and i never used supersets on chest before.  we'll see how it goes!

thanks for visiting!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey Nikegurl!!! I just wanted to tell you Hi and that you are doing GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

thanks stacey!  good to feel like i'm doing the right things again.  this time it has to be for good though!  have a great night!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

> yep - it always takes me a bit when the plan changes to get the numbers down again so i don't mess with what i know!



I know exactly what you mean.  Mine has changed and I feel all discombobulated.  I sit down everynight on Fitday and figure it out and then when I go to eat, I'm like oh shit how much of this again and I have to go look.  LOL  It takes me a week to get to know the numbers for that meal plan.  LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

Glad I'm not the only one, Mochy!  I still have a "cheat sheet" I refer to!

WEDNESDAY MEALS (10/9/02)

Meal 1
3 oz chicken
1 egg
1/2 cup oatmeal (dry measure)
1 tsp flax

Meal 2
can tuna
2 egg whites
1.25 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 apples

Meal 3
4 oz ground sirloin *wasn't meant to be at this meal but I packed sirloin burger instead of turkey by mistake.  still made the numbers work so not so bad (i think)
4 egg whites
4 oz sweet potato
1 cucumber
1 Tbs Newman's

Meal 4
1 can tuna
2 egg whites
2 Tbs Newmans
1 cup spaghetti squash

Meal 5
3 1/2 scoops whey
1 Tbs flax

TOTALS
1880 calories
202 protein
79 carb (after subtracting fiber)
73 fat


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

BACK WORKOUT - Wed 10/9/02

Very odd.....I was to start with 2 sets of pull ups - as many as I could do.  I still can't do them!  Well, I can do 1.  Just one and barely.  Sux.  Sorta embarrassing.  My back isn't weak so I don't get why I can't do these.  This gym doesn't have the assisted pull up/dip machine so I was s.o.l.

Superset - Plate Row Machine & WG Lat Pulldowns
  8 x 70 Rows + 10 x 70 Pulldowns
  10 x 70 Rows + 8 x 80 Pulldowns (a bit heavy.  i cheated on 2)
  8 x 80 Rows + 9 x 70 Pulldowns

T-Bar Rows
   10 x 25
    8 x 30
   2 x 6 x 35

Cable Pulley Row (V Bar)
   12 x 70
   10 x 80
   6 x 90.  90 was a bit heavy...cheated on 2.  will stick w/80.

Superset - Staight Arm Pulldowns & Hypers

12 x 20 + 10 hypers
10 x 30 + 10 hypers
10 x 30 + 10 hypers

Abs are still sore.  Doing them again tonight before bed.  Will post that tomorrow.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 10, 2002)

ABS - Wed pm 10/9/02

ABS (after back last night - Wed 10/9/02)

Bicycle Sit Ups
3 sets x 50 reps

Leg Raises
3 sets x 20 reps


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 11, 2002)

THURSDAY NIGHT - ARMS

SUPERSET #1
Pressdown & EZ Bar Curls
1)  8 x 35 pressdown + 8 x 50 curl
2)  10 x 35 pressdown + 8 x 50 curl
3)  8 x 40 + 8 x 50

SUPERSET #2
One Arm Cross Face Tricep Extension + Preacher Curl Machine
1)  12 x 10 extension  +  8 x 30 preacher
2)  5 x 15 + 5 x 10 extensions  +  10 x 25 preacher
3)  2 x 15 + 6 x 10 extensions   +  8 x 25 preacher

SUPERSET #3
Hammer Curls  +  One Arm Pressdown (palm up)
1)  12 x 15 hammers  +  12 x 15 pressdown
2)  6 x 20 + 4 x 15 hammers  + 12 x 20 pressdown
3)  8 x 20  +  10 x 25

It's official - everything hurts.


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> 
> It's official - everything hurts.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 11, 2002)

my thoughts exactly!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 11, 2002)

i've managed to GAIN 2 more lbs and there have been no cheats.  i doubt i could put on 2 lbs of muscle in a week though....i'll just try to be patient.

yesterday i could not make myself eat 5 meals.  only got 4 and that isn't cool but i just felt vaguely pukey....fine today.  will get in all 5 as planned.  and ummmm....i had 1 Tbs pb in my shake instead of flax.  won't do that again any time soon.

MEAL 1
3 oz chicken
1 egg
1 egg white
1/2 c. oatmeal (dry measure)
1 tsp flax

MEAL 2
1 can tuna
2 egg whites
1.25 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 apple

MEAL 3
turkey burger
4 egg whites
1 cucumber
4 oz sweet potato
1 tsp Newman's

MEAL 4
3 1/2 scoops whey
1 Tbs whipping cream
1 Tbs pb

TOTALS
171 protein
59 fat
70 carb (after subtracting fiber)

not thrilled that i've gained 2 lbs though.  i started back 6 lbs heavier than earlier this summer and those 6 had to be fat b/c i'd been eating bad.....so now i'm up a total of 8!!!  eeks

but my waist area looks smaller since i got back on a good eating plan.  too soon to freak.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 11, 2002)

Dont feel bad, I am not eatting carbs and doing a shiot load of cardio and I gained 3 pounds!  lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

are you drinking enough water?  Workouts look great, how do you like this new plan they gave ya?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 11, 2002)

who me?  drinking enough water....well ummmm ya see it's definitely something i'm going to really work on.

(that means no)

workouts are awesome.  i'm out of the comfort zone now for sure!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

Well maybe you should start logging on here how much water. That way we'll pick on ya until you start drinking enough.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 11, 2002)

OK - 11:00 am Friday - 1 liter down.  (lame)


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 13, 2002)

busy weekend - running all over.  didn't log but did stick to my eating plan.  

now i'm grilling and nuking and chopping and boiling and packing for the next few days.

will log again tomorrow forward!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 15, 2002)

MONDAY LEGS

Week 3 of Phase I .  (4 phases total, 4 weeks each)

I raised the weight on the squats 10 lbs and still got all my 100 reps in 4 sets. I'll go up again next week for my last week of Phase I.

Oh - and after this....I will NEVER in life do Good Mornings again. I hate them! 

Lying 1 1/4 Leg Curls
8 x 60
7 x 60
2 x 6 x 60

Squats
4 x 25 x 65

Good Mornings
2 x 25 x 35 
2 x 25 x 25

Seated Calf Raises
6 x 20 x 35 will raise weight on these too. they burned like hell at the end but i managed to get 20 reps in all 6 sets so i'll increase next week.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 16, 2002)

TUESDAY MEALS

MEAL 1
3 oz chicken
1 egg
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 tsp flax

MEAL 2
can tuna
2 egg whites
1 1/2 tbs safflower mayo
1/2 apple

MEAL 3
turkey burger
1/2 cucumber
4 oz yam
4 egg whites
1/2 packet of mayo

MEAL 4
3 oz top sirloin
4 egg whites
1 cup spaghetti squash
1 Tbs Newman's

MEAL 5
3 1/2 scoops whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS
1877 calories
204 protein
75 fat
75 carb (after subtracting fiber - was 87 g)

I keep coming in higher on calories than planned.  The protein and fat are on the money.  Carb count is right - after I subtract the veggies.  I'm going to leave it like it is for another week and a half then adjust if needed.

Scale hasn't budged but I'm looking leaner.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 16, 2002)

Good Chest workout last night.

1.  SMITH FLAT BENCH PRESS

10 x 60 (plus the bar whatever that weighs - not much)
8 x 70
7 x 75
6 x 80 (light spot on last rep)

2.  SUPERSET - DB PRESS & INCLINE FLYES

8 x 35 (press) + 10 x 15 (flye)
6 x 35 (press) + 8 x 15 (flye)
10 x 30 (press) + 10 x 15 (flye)

I'm a lot weaker on these DB presses when they're done after the Smith.

3.  SUPERSET - CG Bench & DB Pullovers

10 x 55 CG Bench + 10 x 25 Pullover
9 x 55 + 10 x 25
9 x 55 + 10 x 25

Finished with 2 sets of pushups to failure.  I can normally do at least 15....But after this workout 2 sets of 6 reps left me laying on my face!  Wiped out.  But feeling good.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

sooooo.... how much water have you been drinking?  I warned ya.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 16, 2002)

still not enough.  but closer.  lame....(me for not drinking it!  not you for reminding me!)


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 17, 2002)

WED MEALS

MEAL 1
3 oz chicken
1 egg
1/2 cup oatmeal (dry measure)
1 tsp flax

MEAL 2
can tuna
1 1/4 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 apple

MEAL 3
turkey burger
3 egg whites
4 oz sweet potato
1/2 cucumber
1 tsp Newman's dressing

MEAL 4
can tuna
cup mixed greens
2 Tbs Newman's

MEAL 5
3 1/2 scoops whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS (after subtracting fiber)
1768 calories
201 protein
75 fat
60 carb


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 17, 2002)

BACK last night.

SUPERSET Plate Row Machine & WG Pulldowns

10 x 70 (row)  +  10 x 70 (pulldown)
9 x 80 (row)  +  9 x 80 (pulldown)
8 x 80 + 8 x 80

TBAR Rows
10 x 25
8 x 30
7 x 35
8 x 35

LONG PULLEY Rows
12 x 70
10 x 80
8 x 90

SUPERSET - Straight Arm Pulldown & Hypers
3 sets:  10 x 30 + 10 hypers


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

What are Long Pulley Rows?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 17, 2002)

wasn't sure what to call 'em.  nothing fancy that's for sure.

how 'bout seated cable rows?  you know.  you sit down legs straight out in front of you reach for the handle and you pull it back to your lower stomach with elbows in tight.

i think i should have just called them cable rows


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep seated Cable Rows.  That's what I was thinking, but figured I'd double check.

How's the water coming along?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 17, 2002)

3 liters.  not so good but a definite improvement.  i'll get to 5 today.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 17, 2002)

THURS MEALS - Same as Wed

MEAL 1
3 oz chicken
1 egg
1/2 cup oatmeal (dry measure)
1 tsp flax

MEAL 2
can tuna
1 1/4 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 apple

MEAL 3
turkey burger
3 egg whites
4 oz sweet potato
1/2 cucumber
1 tsp Newman's dressing

MEAL 4
can tuna
cup mixed greens
2 Tbs Newman's

MEAL 5
3 1/2 scoops whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS (after subtracting fiber)
1768 calories
201 protein
75 fat
60 carb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 3 liters.  not so good but a definite improvement.  i'll get to 5 today.



DID YA??? 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 18, 2002)

6.  I meet challenges.

Now I have to grow shoulders!  lol


----------



## Leslie (Oct 18, 2002)

Hey NG~ Side laterals! They helped me grow a lil shoulder


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks Leslie!  I need a LOT of shoulder.  I've been working them really hard so hopefully they'll improve.  They barely exist at all.

ARMS Yesterday

SUPERSET #1

Pressdowns
12 x 35
8 x 40
8 x 40

EZ Bar Curls
10 x 50
8 x 55
7 x 55

SUPERSET #2
Overhead DB Extension
12 x 20
12 x 25
10 x 30
will start a bit heavier next week

Preacher Machine
10 x 25
8 x 30
9 x 30

SUPERSET #3
Hammer Curls
10 x 15
8 x 20
7 x 20 + 3 x 15

One Arm Cable Extensions (Palm Up)
12 x 20 
8 x 25
12 x 20


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi NG!

Looking good! 

Just poppin' in to say 'hi'


----------



## Adidas (Oct 19, 2002)

Hey NG,

I am finally back after a week off   Looking good!  I agree with Leslie...side lateral have helped grow/define my shoulders


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks everyone!  i've been doing side laterals for ages and not really sure if my shoulders are improving much - but i recently upped the volume in my overall shoulder workout so maybe that will help.  

today i'm switching up my eating.  progress was slowing and i know i've had better results with other macros so i've decided to tweak.

i'm going back to 6 meals a day with carb up every 4th day.  will probably go with that until thanksgiving and tweak again.  will see how it goes!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

Have you been doing shoulder presses?  I've noticed when Jeff is there and we do mostly lateral stuff I get a really good and deep burn but they don't seem to grow. But when I added in Shoulder presses when he was gone, that's why they seemed to grow. Don't do behind the neck though, those are really hard on the rotator cuff.

Maybe it would help for you to.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks!  i've been doing smith presses and db presses.  laterals, upright rows......

maybe they've improved a bit.  i just have really puny shoulders to begin with - like my bone structure in my shoulders is super narrow.  i'll just keep hitting them hard!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

what kinda rep range are you using?

Have you tried going heavy with low reps?  like the 4-7 range?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2002)

been doing that for my last 2 workouts - i know my shoulders are beyond killing me when i finish so i think i may be on to a good workout.  (i still lack patience!)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

Awesome, me to, but I'm working on it. 

how's the water intake going?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2002)

4 liters today - lame.  i'm pissing myself off on the water thing.  i need to just handle it - every day.

was planning on 6 meals but the day got away from me.  got 5 instead.  will get 6 tomorrow for sure.

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
4 strawberries

MEAL 2
can tuna
large stalk celery
1 Tbs + 1 Tsp safflower mayo

MEAL 3
turkey burger
1/2 egg yolk
1/2 apple

MEAL 4
same as #2

MEAL 5
4 oz chicken
1 cup mixed greens
2 Tbs Newman's

TOTALS 
1512 calories
176 protein
28 carb (22 after subtracting fiber)
77 fat


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

How goes it NG? 

I am trying hard with the water thing too!

Some days when I'm close to home.. I do well, others if I'm running out and about, ... not...!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 22, 2002)

Hi Lina - you look GREAT in your new avatar!  love it!

I really have no excuse M-F that's for sure.  My office has 1/2 liter bottles of Arrowhead in the fridge - free for the taking.  And somedays I still don't drink enough!

I'm gonna change that though.  Make it a real habit so it won't have to be a struggle every day.


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Free COLD water?!!! 

Drink up girl!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 22, 2002)

don't get frustrated, just fix it.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 23, 2002)

TUESDAY's MEALS

Meal 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1/2 apple

Meal 2
2 whole eggs
5 egg whites
1.5 pat of butter
1/2 cup artichoke hearts

Meal 3
can tuna
celery
egg white
Tbs safflower mayo

Meal 4
same as Meal 3 (I like it and I'm lazy)

Meal 5
4 oz chicken
1 cup mixed greens
2 Tbs Newmans

Meal 6
1.5 Whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS
1755 calories
204 g protein
36 carb (28 after subtracting fiber)
86 fat


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 23, 2002)

.....ahem...and the water?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 23, 2002)

3 liters


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 23, 2002)

but it's only 1:25.  i'll get 6.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

good job.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 24, 2002)

2 liters and it's still early.  i'm getting better.

missed a meal yesterday.  this week has been really hectic and lots of chaos so that isn't TOO bad.  but i want to be sure i get them all in today.  

today is carb up day.  i was starting to lose my mind last night.  i wanted to cheat BADLY for the first time since i've gotten back on track.  i didn't but it was all i could think about!

better today.

YESTERDAY'S TOTALS
1497 calories
172 protein
71 fat
34 carbs (27 after subtracting fiber)


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 25, 2002)

had my carb up meal last night - pure heaven i tell ya!

TOTALS for the day
2007 calories
187 g protein
124 carb
83 fat

Ate way too much tuna for 1 day (had it 3 times) but this week has been insanely busy at work so I got a bit lazy.  No cheating though!  

Will log the actual foods again starting with today.

Drank 5 liters water


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 25, 2002)

Had a Killer arm workout last night.  I was feeling very strong and this was before the carb up.  

1st Superset - BB Curls & Pushdowns

1) 35 x 12 curl + 12 x 35 pressdown
2) 45 x 10 curl + 10 x 40 pressdown
3) 55 x 7 curl + 6 x 45 pressdown

I didn't know I could curl 55.  Now I know.  Hard as hell but I was strict with form and it felt pretty damn good.

SUPERSET #2
Preacher Curl Machine + Overhead DB Tricep Extension

1) 12 x 25 curl + 12 x 25 DB extension
2) 10 x 30 curl + 10 x 30 extensioin
3) 6 x 35 curl + 8 x 35 extension

added weight and reps from last week

SUPERSET #3
Hammer Curls + 1 Arm (Palm Up) Cable Pushdown

1) 10 x 20 hammers + 10 x 25 one arm pushdown
2) 10 x 20 + 12 x 25
3) 5 x 25 + 3 x 20 hammers (drop set) + 8 x 30 pushdown

Didn't know I could use 25 lb dbs for hammers either.  Went up in weight and added reps.

Good workout.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 27, 2002)

ok - been so busy but no cheats on the diet and drinking plenty of water finally.  only have a few minutes so i'm just going to log my totals for friday and saturday meals.

FRIDAY - 5 meals
1444 calories
171 protein
28 carb (23 after subtracting fiber)
70 fat

SATURDAY - 5 meals
1474 calories
173 protein
35 carb (30 after subtracting fiber)
68 fat


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 27, 2002)

great shoulder workout.  added weight and reps on both pressing moves.

SMITH
12 x bar
12 x 40
8 x 50
7 x 50

DB Press
10 x 20
10 x 20
6 x 25

SUPERSET - DB Shrug & Upright Rows
12 x 35 shrug + 10 x 45 rows
12 x 35 + 10 x 45
12 x 35 + 8 x 45

SIDE LATERAL RAISES 
10 x 15
7 x 15 + 4 x 10
5 x 15 + 5 x 10

FRONT RAISES
2 x 7 x 7 1/2


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 27, 2002)

this meal plan change is working well.  i'm seeing changes now and i'm getting stronger too.  feels good!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 27, 2002)

Hey 
I have started following your journal, its seems you have great willpower, what are your goals,
NG can you gain muscle on NHE or is it only for maintaining or leaning? how did you get into training?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 28, 2002)

hi qos.  thanks for visiting.  i've definitely been able to gain muscle on this eating plan.  right now i'm a little more focused on getting leaner.  i cycle plans and now my main intent is to get leaner between now and thanksgiving.  i'm usually adding reps or weight (sometimes both) on at least some exercises every workout lately.

i started training 10 years ago.  hit it hard for 4 years.  did a show back in connecticut (i live in california now)

then i got lazy for several YEARS yes years.  i'm hitting it hard again.  main goals - i'd like to get and maintain my bodyfat at around 12% and increase my muscle mass.  my chest and shoulders are strengths.  my shoulders my biggest weakness.  calves and hamstrings too - but they're starting to come.

i switch up my eating roughly every 3-4 weeks.  sooner if it doesn't feel like it's working or if i stop seeing results.  

right now - i need patience.  i'm seeing more definition coming so i'm getting leaner and i'm getting stronger.  i should be thrilled but of course - i want it all faster.  

oh - another goal - drinking more water all the time!  i'm bad about that.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 28, 2002)

great leg workout today.  i strayed from the leg program i'd been following but it was a good thing (i think and hope).  i wanted to go heavier on squats instead of the 100 reps.  i wanted to do leg extensions after squats and i wanted to do stiff legged deadlifts instead of good mornings which i never felt enough in my hams.

so i did.   

1 1/4 Lying Leg Curls
8 x 60
7 x 60
7 x 60
9 x 50

Squats (been ages since I've tried to use any real weight on these.  sort of weak - but it'll come.  felt good just to do it again)
20 x 75
10 x 95
8 x 105
8 x 110

Leg Extensions
12 x 50
10 x 60
9 x 60
8 x 60

Stiff Legged Deadlifts
12 x 85
12 x 85
10 x 85
10 x 85

Seated Calf Machine
2 x 20 x 45
4 x 15 x 45

That did it.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi NG,
Thats great, best of luck with your efforts.
How do you switch your eating planning every 4 weeks, do you add more food??

My goal is to gain more muscle, without gaining fat, the NHE is working so far, I am feeling a bit spacey today, haven't carb up since 7days, will tomorrow...all my fellow trainers say its impossible to gain muscle without carbs (I wish this works for me so I can prove them wrong)...how long do you plan to do NHE?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 29, 2002)

i manipulate the macros usually.  like i may up my daily carbs a tad by adding 1/2 cup oatmeal in the morning for instance and then stop the carb ups.  may drop fat from 15 g each meal to 12.  may go from 6 meals a day to 5....that sort of thing.  calories won't go below about 1500 or above 1900 basically.  

i absolutely know that i can build muscle without daily carbs (other than my veggies).  my lifts go up, my bodyfat drops and the scale stays put.  

i'll eat this way always.  i'm not always on 6 meals a day with the carb ups every 4 days but i'm always following something.  it feels too good when the progress is coming and too bad when i mess with it.  also i've found that the sugar cravings go away after the first few days and stay away - unless i cheat.  so now if i cheat it would be melting a very small piece of cheese on my burger or something like that (only did that once so far).  i never cheat with carbs now because i've been down that road and it leads me to bad places!  seriously.  i know myself pretty well and bread is my big temptation that does the most harm.

i've been doing this eating plan for only 8 days and it's going really well.  seeing much more definition in my upper chest and arms.  legs always take longer.  but it's working and i'm getting stronger.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 29, 2002)

CHEST workout.  Had a good one.  Added weight and some reps on the Smith.

Smith Press
10 x 60 (I don't know the bar weight so it's not added in)
8 x 70
8 x 80
5 x 90

next week i'll start with 70 and hope to get more reps with 90.  felt good putting the "big plates" on the bar though!

SUPERSET - DB Press & Incline Flyes
10 x 35 press + 10 x 15 flye
7 x 35 press + 10 x 15 flye
9 x 30 press + 8 x 15 flye

SUPERSET - CG Bench & DB Pullovers
10 x 55 + 12 x 25 pullover
10 x 55 + 10 x 25
9 x 55 + 10 x 25


----------



## Adidas (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey NG!

Just checking in on you!  It has been awhile since I have had the time to read your journal.  Looking good...great job on adding the "big plates"  

How's your water intake doing?  It is 7:30am and I am on liter #2.

Had a FU social last night with Fr. Kelly.


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Hey
> I have started following your journal, its seems you have great willpower, what are your goals,
> NG can you gain muscle on NHE or is it only for maintaining or leaning? how did you get into training?



Just want to point out it's DPw8...not NHE.

Your w/o's are looking good NG....let me know when you want a change and we'll give you something new


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 30, 2002)

change is good!  i'd love more DPw8 workouts.  they're the BEST i've used ever.  (please and thank you, w8!)

the diet is "clicking".  i'm gaining strength and losing fat.  can't complain 'bout either of those!  tomorrow night i carb up.  looking forward to it.  (i had a couple days off work so i haven't been the best on logging my food intake the last few days but i've stuck to the plan at each meal.)


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2002)

bad week last week for logging but diet was clean and workouts were good.  i did have 1 cheat/diet slip on saturday.  i had 1 tortilla with rice and beef that my friend's mom made.  homemade and so delicious.  i shouldn't have had it but my workout on sunday was amazing - my arms never get that tight and pumped.  maybe it was the food?  

anyway - back on track with logging this week.  no more cheats until thanksgiving and then i'll have gumbo - no pie or anything too crazy.  gumbo's my favorite though so it'll be a great one meal cheat.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

hiya cutie. I'm backkkkk. In SD now, going to apply for a few jobs today. 

Lookin good though.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 4, 2002)

> "When I use the word intensity I mean the ability to continue past and through the pain barrier where your mind pleads to stop and in fact convinces your body that you have hit failure, but you push through. How far you push through that barrier is the level of intensity with which you train." -- Twin Peak



That's a good quote...I like that


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

yeah it just stuck in my head. The first time I read it.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 5, 2002)

Yesterday's food - a little low....

5 Meals
1418 Calories
162 protein
24 carbs
72 fat

Trained LEGS

SQUATS
12 x 95
8 x 115
2 x 6 x115

EXTENSIONS
12 x 60
10 x 60
8 x 60 + 4 x 50
7 x 60 + 4 x 50

STIFF LEGGED DEADLIFTS
3 x 12 x 85
10 x 85

Planned to do leg curls but ran out of time.  My legs were jello when I left so I think I still got in a good workout.

Chest tonight.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 7, 2002)

Trained back last night.  I didn't log it because I went to a different gym with friends from work and the weight stacks were way different.  Like at my gym when I do pulley rows I use 80 or 90 pounds.  There 110 was no problem.  So I didn't really go up 30 lbs on that exercise - just a different pulley.

Had a pretty good workout but I learned I don't like to work out with people for the most part.  That probably sounds terrible so I'll just vent it here and try to play nice.

2 guys 1 other woman and me.....2 guys are stronger for sure but only 1 of them has a clue.  They of course figure I'll be working with the other woman who's a dear friend.  But she's a beginner and it's hard for me to get my workout in and teach her.  Slows down my pace and messes with my concentration.

Luckily they all live about 40 minutes from me so I have that excuse.  Loved their gym but really like to train alone.  Nice to have the spot when you need it but not worth the trade off sometimes.

Rant over.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 7, 2002)

WED MEALS - still only got 5 in....

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
4 strawberries

MEAL 2
can tuna
large stalk celery
1 Tbs + 1 Tsp safflower mayo

MEAL 3
turkey burger
1/2 egg yolk
1/2 apple

MEAL 4
same as #2

MEAL 5
4 oz chicken
1 cup mixed greens
2 Tbs Newman's

TOTALS 
1512 calories
176 protein
28 carb (22 after subtracting fiber)
77 fat


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 7, 2002)

THURSDAY FOOD

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1/2 apple

MEAL 2
2 eggs
5 egg whites
1.5 pat butter

MEAL 3
can tuna
celery
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 4
turkey burger (1.5)
2 egg whites

MEAL 5
same as 3

MEAL 6
same as 1 - but no apple

TOTALS
1710 calories
200 protein
25 carb
85 fat


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 8, 2002)

Diet changes coming - on non workout days (2 a week) I'll drop to 5 meals a day.  Other big change - my fat sources.  I got some nasty flax about a month ago and ever since then I've pretty much stopped using it (bad and lame excuse)

So no more whipping cream in shakes.  Back to flax as fat source.  Still going to keep 2 egg yolks and pat of butter thing I've been doing in Meal #2.  Fat from my meat will stay.  Pretty much it's the whipping cream that's gonna go (soon as I get new flax) and the safflower mayo - which I LOVE so I may have it sometimes but not every day like I have been.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 8, 2002)

Sort of a weak chest workout last night.  (I'm late logging).  I've found that I just can't do flyes.  They kill my shoulders.  I had been finding a "spot" for the range of motion that didn't hurt but that isn't working anymore.  All flyes hurt my shoulders but nothing else does so I'll just stop the flyes.  Presses are fine and I can use cables and hammer strength machines and pec deck without pain.

DB PRESS
10 x 30
10 x 35
7 x 40

SUPERSET INCLINE DB PRESS & FLAT FLYES
10 x 30 + 10 x 15
10 x 30 + 10 x 15
6 x 35 and no flyes....hurting

CABLE CROSSOVERS
10 x 30
10 x 35
6 x 40

not a great workout - pissed me off.  i'd been on a roll of great ones!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 9, 2002)

SHOULDERS

External Rotations
2 x 10 x 10

Smith Machine Press
12 x Bar
7 x 50 (+ bar weight)
6 x 50
8 x 40

DB Press
12 x 15
10 x 20
9 x 20

SUPERSET
DB Shrugs + Upright Rows
3 sets  10 x 40 + 10 x 45

Lateral Raises
10 x 15
8 x 15 + 6 x 10 (drop set)
8 x 15 + 6 x 10 (drop set)

Front Raises
2 x 8 x 7.5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> Smith Machine Press
> 12 x Bar
> ...



You are doing these to the front like Military Presses right? If your doing them behind the neck you could be hurting your shoulder even though you aren't feeling any pain. It stresses the rotator cuff alot!!!

You do as much weight as this vain guy at the new gym I'm going to. After every set he runs over to the mirror and flexes, and looks over his shoulders. lol. Plus that's also the only exercise I've ever seen him do in the week I've been going there. lol


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 13, 2002)

yep - i don't do behind the neck presses.  my shoulders are pretty weak so he doesn't have much to brag about lol!

had a great chest workout last night.

DB PRESS
10 x 30
10 x 40
8 x 45
7 x 45

The 45s are new for me!  Felt very strong

INCLINE HAMMER
12 x 50
12 x 70
10 x 80

PEC DECK
2 x 12 x 60
7 x 75

DB PULLOVERS
2 x 12 x 25
10 x 25

shoulder is ok!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 13, 2002)

Awesome, glad your shoulder is feeling better.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 15, 2002)

i haven't been very good about logging lately!

i'm gonna work on that.  good news is i've been having some good workouts - not cheating on my eating and drinking plenty of water.

ARMS
1A.  BB Curls
     10 x 35
      6 x 55
      6 x 55
1B.  Pushdowns
     10 x 35
     10 x 45
      8 x 50

2A.  Preacher Machine Curls
     7 x 30
     6 x 30
     10 x 25
2B.  Tricep Machine Extensions
     10 x 25
     10 x 30
      8 x 35

3A.  Hammer Curls
     10 x 20
      9 x 20
      9 x 20
3B.  1 Arm Cable Pushdown
     3 x 10 x 30

LOVE hammer curls!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

Are those nutritional changes working for you?!  


DP


----------



## Adidas (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey NG,

I feel off the face of the boards for awhile.  Work has been crazy to say the least.  Looks like you are on track   Chat with you later.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 15, 2002)

Hi DP - I've dropped the whipping cream in my 2 shakes and replaced with flax.

I've gone to 5 meals on non gym days.

But - I'm still having 1 Tbs safflower mayo in my tuna.  I know I have to let that go too but I started with the whipping cream and # of meals first.

I'm getting stronger and a bit leaner but the leaning out is coming pretty slowly.  I know - I suck for not cutting the safflower mayo out yet.  Can I have Newman's instead if I'm having flax twice a day?  Tuna and flax makes me scared.....


----------



## butterfly (Dec 10, 2002)

Where are you girlie????


----------

